# Loaf of bread in front



## chris kennedy (Nov 3, 2013)

Do you have to take the loaf of bread in front if it hasn't passed the 'best by' date or can you reach in back and get one that is fresher?

Thanks


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Nov 3, 2013)

Depends on if the Bread Police are watching.

Brent.


----------



## ICE (Nov 3, 2013)

As long as you don't squeeze....no harm, no foul...well that is unless you are shopping at the rotten bread store.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 3, 2013)

Loaf of bread in front

It depends on how fast you are going to use it and the difference in dates.  I'm a reacher of the back for a better date on bread and milk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ICE (Nov 3, 2013)

There might be an ADA issue here.


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 3, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> There might be an ADA issue here.


I always brush my teeth after milk and bread.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 3, 2013)

Find the newest.......the heck with the bread police. With just the wifey and me left in the house, I end up tossing way too much bread and milk.


----------



## cda (Nov 3, 2013)

I am a reacher


----------



## rktect 1 (Nov 4, 2013)

I never ever take the one in front.  Too many squezers out there.  Reach back a row or three.


----------



## steveray (Nov 4, 2013)

Always go for the reach around......


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Nov 4, 2013)

steveray said:
			
		

> Always go for the reach around......


Always willing to lend a helping hand?

Brent


----------



## steveray (Nov 4, 2013)

Took you 5 minutes.....expected better.....



			
				MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Always willing to lend a helping hand?Brent


----------



## RJJ (Nov 4, 2013)

Way to much time on your hands!:-D Take the one in front. Go home make lunch and return it the next day and complain and get a fresh one.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Nov 4, 2013)

steveray said:
			
		

> Took you 5 minutes.....expected better.....


I'm trying to plumb a gas line here.  

Brent


----------



## steveray (Nov 4, 2013)

I am trying to teach an architect what a braced wall panel is, a sprinkler fitter and his fire protection engineer what is not a pipe chase and exempt from sprinkler protection, a hairdresser how to install grab bars, a plumber how not to install an S trap, and an electrician to fill the giant holes in the deadfront of his panel......If I didn't find time to laugh, I'd go crazy......er.....


----------



## rshuey (Nov 4, 2013)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> I always brush my teeth after milk and bread.


Nicely done.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Nov 4, 2013)

steveray said:
			
		

> I am trying to teach an architect what a braced wall panel is, a sprinkler fitter and his fire protection engineer what is not a pipe chase and exempt from sprinkler protection, a hairdresser how to install grab bars, a plumber how not to install an S trap, and an electrician to fill the giant holes in the deadfront of his panel......If I didn't find time to laugh, I'd go crazy......er.....


Did you offer a reach around?

Never mind dontwannaknow.  

Brent


----------



## steveray (Nov 4, 2013)

Are you kidding me?... I am the the keeper of the permit....I get I don't give....Put you in the middle seat of a pickup truck and teach you how to cross country ski.....Think about it...... 



			
				MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Did you offer a reach around?Never mind dontwannaknow.
> 
> Brent


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Nov 4, 2013)

steveray said:
			
		

> Are you kidding me?... I am the the keeper of the permit....I get I don't give....Put you in the middle seat of a pickup truck and teach you how to cross country ski.....Think about it......


Uuhh, ummm.    You're making it worse.

Not that there's anything wrong with that.

Brent


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 4, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> It depends on how fast you are going to use


The regular wheat bread we use for sandwiches I grab from the front as it is a high turn-over item. Yesterday morning I was buying a loaf of seeded rye for a specialty sandwich Cara wanted me to make for her lunch. My local store only keeps 6 of these in stock at the most, so I did the reach around. Shopper next to me gave me a look like I was way out of line.

Thanks all, nice to know I'm not alone.


----------



## ICE (Nov 5, 2013)

You've really got to put the squeeze on rye..... And then grab another one.


----------



## ICE (Nov 8, 2013)

When fatboy makes a sandwich.


----------



## David Henderson (Nov 8, 2013)

Hell I take the freahest on all items not just bread and milk, and don't care about any stink eye I might get.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 8, 2013)

David Henderson said:
			
		

> Hell I take the freahest on all items not just bread and milk, and don't care about any stink eye I might get.


freahest ?

Is my dyslexia contagious


----------



## ICE (Nov 8, 2013)

stink eye?


----------



## mark handler (Nov 8, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> stink eye?


----------



## ICE (Nov 8, 2013)

Ya that's the look. And stink it does.

So David are you saying that even at the risk of shlting in your pants?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 8, 2013)

steveray said:
			
		

> I am trying to teach an architect what a braced wall panel is, a sprinkler fitter and his fire protection engineer what is not a pipe chase and exempt from sprinkler protection, a hairdresser how to install grab bars, a plumber how not to install an S trap, and an electrician to fill the giant holes in the deadfront of his panel......If I didn't find time to laugh, I'd go crazy......er.....


and that's a good day when you're not putting out fires ;-)

topic http://www.sadanduseless.com/2012/02/food-on-my-dog/


----------

